# Parker Mt Sage Grouse



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I always try to plan at least one hunt that I can take my young boys on each year. This year I decided to put in for Sage grouse on the Plateau. I figured we could have a fun camping/hunting/fishing adventure. As the hunt got closer I was worried that we weren't going to have time to make it happen but this past weekend I had some things open up last minute so we packed up and made decided to make a quick trip.

This would be my first attempt at sage grouse so I did a little research on UWN prior to get an idea of where to go. As the sun was setting and we were trying to find a camping spot, we jumped a covey (flock?, not sure correct terminology) right by the road. Game on! With my boys watching from the truck I was able to give chase. The wind was howling pretty good and I missed a couple shots as the grouse were flushing pretty far out. As I was making my way back to the truck there was one that had held up and flushed and I was able to make a good shot. 

The next day we went back to the same spot to see if we could find them again. After walking a couple hundred yards my 4 year old found a cactus to get in a fight with. He promptly refused to walk any further for fear of stepping on other cacti. We changed plans and decided to ride around on the wheeler to see if we could get lucky again. We didn't see anymore, but we saw a bunch of deer and some pretty country. As we loaded up the wheeler and got back on the main road, I glance to the area we were just in and saw another group of grouse flying. Game on again! I chased them up a draw and they flushed about 300 yards in front of me and went over a ridge. I made my way to the top and this time a larger male had held up and I was able to put it down after missing it a couple of times. It was a ton of fun and I felt pretty lucky for being a rookie grouse hunter. Now I just have to find one of Goobs recipes to cook them up.

On the way home we decided to stop at Mill Meadow for some fishing. This was another first for me. We wound up catching a bow, a tiger, and a couple of browns. 

It was a short but great adventure!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job! You can tell your boys had a wonderful time by those smiles!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job. We went down and between 3 of us got 6 birds this weekend as well. For being almost what could be considered a dull bird I've been lucky enough to draw both of the last couple years and it's been a very fun hunt.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought my first point for sage grouse this year. My dad and I flushed about 30 down there this year on his antelope hunt, and that got me all excited for the day I'll get to hunt them.

Good on you for making memories with your boys.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Way cool! It's a great hunt to take the kids on--glad it worked out for you guys--your kids look like they are having an awesome time


----------

